# Super Paint vs Resiliance



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Thought I might re-hash a thread that played out two years ago and see if there is any more input. Trying to use SW products more and am wondering if I should be using Resiliance over SP? I have a deep red exterior re-paint coming up over a sound exisiting red, but faded. As for the trim I was shocked to find that SW does not have a exterior semi-gloss. Good thing I have some Soft-gloss left over. Should I pay the 7 $ more a gallon for the Resiliance? I like to go top shelf,, just not Duration


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

wncpainter said:


> Thought I might re-hash a thread that played out two years ago and see if there is any more input. Trying to use SW products more and am wondering if I should be using Resiliance over SP? I have a deep red exterior re-paint coming up over a sound exisiting red, but faded. As for the trim I was shocked to find that SW does not have a exterior semi-gloss. Good thing I have some Soft-gloss left over. Should I pay the 7 $ more a gallon for the Resiliance? I like to go top shelf,, just not Duration


SW doesnt label it as semi gloss, but their equivalent sheen is called "gloss".

Resilience is supposedly, i say supposedly better for adhesion in climates/areas with more moisture. If it has rained previously in the past day they say the moisture wont have as much effect on cure/adhesion..i believe the minimum temp for application is a little bit lower. I havent pushed the limits of the paint to these specs, but i will say as far as coverage goes SP and relience are about the same. levels pretty much the same to me as well. I dont think its worth it..but thats just my 2 cents.

Only reason i have ever purchased resilience was when there was a possible chance of showers in the afternoon and we were painting that morning. I stopped 1 hr before it rained..no problems with the paint job. its been 2 years.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Used Resillience couple of times. Drys too fast to me for every day use unless moisture is an issue.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

my experiance with the couple of times i had to use it was it sets up to quick and shows horrible brush marks.This was on a ext.door and was red.looked like crap if viewed at an angle.I think you would be much better off with superpaint or duration.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

wonder why they would create this line of ext paint if there is really no discernable difference. i plan on spraying and we are at minimum temps and probably rain soon so I guess that would be a consideration that would lead me towards the resiliance.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

wncpainter said:


> wonder why they would create this line of ext paint if there is really no discernable difference. i plan on spraying and we are at minimum temps and probably rain soon so I guess that would be a consideration that would lead me towards the resiliance.


 
Exterior this time of year my way would be career suicide IMO. temp drops low at night..still pretty low durring the day. They developed the paint specifically for situations where rain/dew is expected around application/lower temps.

I dont apply at minimum temps, but if i was going to with possible rain this is the product i would use. again i wouldnt to begin with.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

I could have done exteriors almost this entire winter with this warm weather.. granted I am in the southern mountains, but last few years we were musch colder.. As for this project, it will probably be 60's day 30's at night, I feel fine bout painting in that.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

wncpainter said:


> I could have done exteriors almost this entire winter with this warm weather.. granted I am in the southern mountains, but last few years we were musch colder.. As for this project, it will probably be 60's day 30's at night, I feel fine bout painting in that.


I hear you, this winter has been rediculously warm. where are you located? wnc, im guessing north carolina?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Resilience has amazing quick setup and resistance to moisture. It's great if conditions are iffy. I wouldn't use anything else in the fall or spring in the northwest. Make that northWet. Not the product for summer use really, though I have used it on occasion then. I had to paint some window casings this January for a contractor, was out in 40 degree (I think that was the high) weather and it has held up well. 

We painted an exterior a few years ago, finished up in the afternoon, around 2 am the rains starting dumping, and didn't let up for a few days. I was worried, but when we got back to the house everything looked perfect. 

It will still give you surfactant bleed, like any latex paint. Darker colors are worse for showing it. Flat shows more bleed than satin.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Foggy and damp is the forcast later in the week. so may go with the resiliance, thanks for the input. Ya I'm in NC right on the edge of the Blueridge so some of my work is 3000ft plus while I do quite a bit down the hill in the Piedmont at about 800ft, its nice for scheduling, Mountain work in the summer and peidmont work in the fall and spring for exteriors but it never fails that i will be doing this mountain house now, while in August I'll be sweating bullets down in SC..


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Resilience come in a red base. Red's will cover better with this base. Superpaint doesnt have this base.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

paintpimp said:


> Resilience come in a red base. Red's will cover better with this base. Superpaint doesnt have this base.


 Your totally correct on that with the deep red base.Now I remember why I had to use Resilience.Still dont care for it regardless.I dont know if it would spray better or not never tried that.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I use. Resilience for front doors. Get it in a quart, use a proshot, sets up quick for a recoat, pull masking and walk on. I always offer an accent color for front doors included in exterior bids and this product is totally economical in quarts via a proshot, and time saving. 



The idea of hand brushing a front door sounds terrible. Resilience sprays great.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> I use. Resilience for front doors. Get it in a quart, use a proshot, sets up quick for a recoat, pull masking and walk on. I always offer an accent color for front doors included in exterior bids and this product is totally economical in quarts via a proshot, and time saving.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of hand brushing a front door sounds terrible. Resilience sprays great.


It was terrible!Had a big oval glass in the center and raised trim around it that had to be trimmed out in white along with sidelites done in wht.The door itself in a deep dark red.other than that I would have considered your method.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6987198729/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6987198729/in/photostream/

tried the SP and not happy with the way the satin ulta-deep flashed and general inconsistencies with sheen. This is the second time I've used it and same results, both on similar substrates, Hardi and Hardi-like substitute, both with just spraying and back brushing/rolling and that made it worse. Also the white gloss I used for trim covered like a cheap piece of chinese lingere, I ususlly have used Fortis 350 for ext and at a cheaper price has better uniformity and coverage, too bad the nearest Glidden is 30 miles away. When the sun relfects it really shows.. but this turd was polished none the less and they are happy, so i have to let it go


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

and its still tacky in spots after three days of sunny 70 degree weather..Super ****


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Why in the word would anybody paint the exterior of a home gloss or a satin finish bewilders my mind. You end up with a paint job that looks terrible just like in the pics in your link..


----------

